# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Partition hive for queen rearing

## Bridget

Does anyone know where I can get one compatible with NBC.  There is one made in Turkey I think but takes langstroths and Dadant frames.  
The hive can be partitioned to three or four sections with entrances/exit for the bees on different sides of the hive. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

I've just Googled 'National queen castle', and this one from Peak-Hives was on top.

I don't know what you mean with NBC though ...  

Kitta

----------


## fatshark

My experience with multiple 2-3 frame nucs within a single box has always been a bit disappointing. They can be pain to inspect and it's not unusual for bees to 'favour' one queen over another. I've usually used pinned plastic sheet as crownboards, so not ideal ... but I'm a cheapskate  :Wink: 

That one from Peak Hives looks nicely made but I suspect four separate nuc boxes, dummied down to two frames if needed, would be more efficient and more flexible.

----------


## Bridget

Thanks both for the suggestions.  Sorry Kitta meant to say compatible with my Nationals.  Tried to contact Peak Hives for a quote but not come back to me yet.  Suspect going with the nucs will be the best idea in the end.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Bridget

This is the Turkish made partition hive.


http://www.apimaye.co.uk/queen-hive.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Feckless Drone

> This is the Turkish made partition hive.


wow! that looks horrendous. Don't do it!

----------


## Bridget

> wow! that looks horrendous. Don't do it!


Dont worry I wasnt going to!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## madasafish

I have used Bee Equipment#s double poly mating nuc successfully to raise Qs and overwinter them. I use clear plastic sheet secured in the centre to prevent colonies fighting when inspecting.. Fine when both Qs mate: not so good when one fails..Based on 1/3rd Lang width, (I have used it as a basis for home made single mating  nucs with 6 frames identical to the BE one.  
Work very well )

----------


## fatshark

> wow! that looks horrendous. Don't do it!


What's the opposite of 'style over substance' ... did you read the bumph? A queen mating entrance (separate, to stop drifting?), a queen status indicator to check the condition of the queen without opening the top cover? Er, how? 

And I thought Abelo hives had too many parts ...

----------

